
Websites Should Work Without JavaScript. Yep? Nope? - fagnerbrack
https://changelog.com/jsparty/87
======
sigio
I don't think the word 'accessability' was uttered in the entire discussion.
Also, simple plain-html webpages will always render faster, be better
searchable, work on any platform and work in limited environments.

Edit: Ok... at 28-minutes in they first mention accessability

